# Broadcasters on the internet



## Vanda

Hello there,

Would you please, give me suggestion of czech's radios to 
listen on internet?

Thank you!


----------



## Jana337

Gladly, but I would hate to churn a list and leave you clueless. What are you interested in? News? Colloqiual speech? Current music? Classical music? Oldies?

Jana


----------



## Vanda

Jana, the Good Savior!
Well, I haven't specified because I don't know which is better
for me. I've thought of being in touch with the sound of
the language, even if I couldn't understand it, just hear
and hear it until something , sometime, drops. :}
Well I trust very much your judgement, whatever 
you think would be good for foreigner 's ears to listen.
Don't worry if I can't understand , because I won't. lol
As I've said , just get the ears accostumed to....

Obrigada,


----------



## Jana337

OK, then

Try this one. This is what Czech should sound like. A reasonable combination of speech and music.
This one is notorious for a high share of Czech music.

Here's a whole list - serve yourself!

Jana


----------



## Vanda

Thank you for *all *the help!

I'm already tuned.:}


----------



## Jana337

Vanda,

I came across this link:  http://www.czech-tv.cz/vysilani/

It takes you to the archives of a major Czech TV station. You cannot download the shows, but you can easily stream them in a good quality. The site features a full archive of almost 70 shows for the past three months, and miscellaneous topics are covered - news, cooking, weather, nature, travelling, sport, investigative journalism...

Enjoy!

Jana


----------

